# Any ideas? noticed orange spots on my platy



## Lissy21 (Jul 18, 2010)

hi, ive just noticed some orange dots on my blue platy, mainly on the top of head/body and top fin, quite shiney too, does anyone know if its a fungus/infection etc like whitespot, the other 2 blue platies are ok, he seems fine in himself, swimming round fine, eating fine etc, just formed these orange spots and im not sure why, cant find any answers online either as to what it could be


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Could just be a change in skin pigamentation, do they look raised?


----------



## Lissy21 (Jul 18, 2010)

no its not raised, its abit like this on the top fin but orange








thank you for the info tho , ill keep a eye on him just incase

the other blue one i brought at the same time has the same but goldy colour so probably is pigmentation, just had to make sure tho lol.

thank you again


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Lissy21 said:


> no its not raised, its abit like this on the top fin but orange image
> thank you for the info tho , ill keep a eye on him just incase
> 
> the other blue one i brought at the same time has the same but goldy colour so probably is pigmentation, just had to make sure tho lol.
> ...


 I wouldnt worry probs just colour changes.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

the first thing that i thought was possibly velvet. just keep tabs on him and pay attention to any changes.


----------



## Arizahn (Jan 21, 2011)

He's changing colour, by the looks of it. Two of mine did that. Lovely fish, by the way


----------

